# Καλώς τα δεχτήκαμε



## Alexandra (Oct 15, 2011)

Λέγεται σαρκαστικά. Δεν θα ήθελα να απομακρυνθώ εντελώς από την ελληνική έκφραση, γίνεται;


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 15, 2011)

Καλώς τα δεχτήκαμε ποια; Τα μέτρα, ας πούμε; Ή μπαίνει κάποιος μέσα και το λένε επειδή δεν τον συμπαθούν ιδιαίτερα;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 15, 2011)

Το δεύτερο. Μπαίνει κάποιος ανεπιθύμητος μέσα.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 15, 2011)

Υπάρχει το Another county heard from, αλλά ίσως να μην ταιριάζει το ύφος.


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2011)

Φοβάμαι ότι, αν μου τύχαινε, θα το μετέφραζα ανάλογα με τις περιστάσεις και την έμπνευση της στιγμής. Έχουν περάσει διάφορα μέτρια και άσχετα από το μυαλό μου.

Here's / Here comes [αρνητικός χαρακτηρισμός].
Διάφορα ειρωνικά (αλλά ειρωνικό είναι και το ελληνικό):
Big round of applause for XXX.
Aren't we lucky to have XXX with us. 
Και το χειρότερο είναι:
Look what the cat dragged in.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 15, 2011)

Απορία: Ένα απλό Hello ή ένα Welcome δεν μπορεί να είναι εξίσου σαρκαστικό; Θέλω να πω, και το ελληνικό μόνο από τον τόνο της φωνής ή από τα συμφραζόμενα θα το καταλάβεις για σαρκαστικό...


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 15, 2011)

_Look who's honoring us with their presence._


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 15, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> _Look who's honoring us with their presence._


Καλό αυτό.


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2011)

Αυτό ακριβώς είναι το πνεύμα.


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> _Look who's honoring us with their presence._


 
+1.

Well, well, well! Long Short time no see!
Welcome! What took you so long? Couldn't it take _a little / a while / much_ longer?
Welcome! Can't say we missed you.


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2011)

Διακρίνουμε δύο ομάδες μεταφρασμάτων: Αυτά που λέμε στον ίδιο τον ανεπιθύμητο νεοαφιχθέντα και αυτά που λέμε σε άλλους επί τη εμφανίσει του.


----------

